# Does 20mins cardio make a difference after weight training ??



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, does 20mins cardio after my weight training will improve definition/cutting ? Or should I bring this up to 30mins ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

BUMP..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

too many factors, what speed you running, doing incline, your bodyweight etc...if 20mins works and you see results then dont change, but if results are slow then obviously up your time on cardio machine or intensity


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> too many factors, what speed you running, doing incline, your bodyweight etc...if 20mins works and you see results then dont change, but if results are slow then obviously up your time on cardio machine or intensity


5.5 speed

12% inclined

8.5% BF

184lbs / 85Kgs

Hmmm ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> 5.5 speed
> 
> 12% inclined
> 
> ...


its simple like i said, up intensity/incline height/time on cardio machine to improve your cutting if your not happy already with results, doesnt have to be much

15 incline

30mins


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> its simple like i said, up intensity/incline height/time on cardio machine to improve your cutting if your not happy already with results, doesnt have to be much
> 
> 15 incline
> 
> 30mins


Good infos.. didnt know the machine could go up to 15% ?? I'ld be losing my balance lol ??


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DSLondon said:


> Good infos.. didnt know the machine could go up to 15% ?? I'ld be losing my balance lol ??


erm maybe it doesnt go up that far, but if it doesn't then stay on it abit more...simply put, longer you stay on, more calories you burn


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey DS. Jimmy put together an article here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html scroll to the bottom there is a bit about MET value of exercise. Might give you the answer your looking for. Might not but it's a good read anyway.

How's the training going?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

barsnack said:


> erm maybe it doesnt go up that far, but if it doesn't then stay on it abit more...simply put, longer you stay on, more calories you burn


Defo


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Hey DS. Jimmy put together an article here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html scroll to the bottom there is a bit about MET value of exercise. Might give you the answer your looking for. Might not but it's a good read anyway.
> 
> How's the training going?


Thks,

Well training is going good and as barsnack mentionns perhaps then I should stay on that treadmil 10mins longer grrrr.. we'll see


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

have you tried hiit?. I find it works better for me than running for 20-30 mins. usually get on the treadmill and start with a light 5 min run then put the incline on full and speed 10, I do 10 intervals, 6 if on leg day.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you will still benefit from a nice steady 20 minutes of cardio after a heavy weights session. you dont have to go mad , and you certainly dont need to be doing hiit after a weights day.. however depending on your goal either losing weight or building muscle . then hiit on its own day a couple of times a week is great for stripping some fat..

if you just want to keep your cardio health up to scratch whilst you train then 20 minutes moderate treadmill work or on a stationary bike will do it mate.. even a brisk walk to and back from the gym would be fine (if you could do this )


----------

